# Gameserver mit Bezahlmodell betreiben



## Sasuu (28. Dezember 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

da ich seit einiger Zeit schon auf der Suche nach Informationen zu diesem Thema bin und wenige oder unbrauchbare Infos gefunden habe, frage ich einfach mal hier nach.

Ich spiele seit einigen Jahren das Survivalgame "Rust" und bin am überlegen mit einem Kollegen einen Gameserver zu betreiben. Dieser soll natürlich professionell aufgezogen werden mit Support und allem was eben dazu gehört. Um das Projekt nicht ganz aus eigener Tasche zu bezahlen würden wir gerne ein Bezahlmodell einführen. Ich habe das auch selber schon auf sehr vielen Servern gesehen, dass man dort Abos / Donations / Käufe tätigen kann. Nun möchte ich auch schon zum Kern meiner Frage kommen:

Wie sieht das Ganze rechtlich aus?
Muss ich ein Kleingewerbe anmelden?
Was für Unterschiede gibt es bei den Bezahlmöglichkeiten (Abos / Donations / Käufe) und welche sollte man wählen um es möglichst einfach zu halten?

Ich wäre über jeglichen Erfahrungsaustausch dankbar! 

Schöne Grüße
Sasuu


----------



## Maverick3k (28. Dezember 2018)

Sasuu schrieb:


> Wie sieht das Ganze rechtlich aus?



Im schlimmsten Fall wirst du deine Lizenz kaufen müssen.



Sasuu schrieb:


> Muss ich ein Kleingewerbe anmelden?



Ich vermute mal, dass es noch als Kleingewerbe durchgehen könnte, aber eher in Richtung Normal, oder zumindest UG. (die man dann erweitern muss)



Sasuu schrieb:


> Was für Unterschiede gibt es bei den Bezahlmöglichkeiten (Abos /  Donations / Käufe) und welche sollte man wählen um es möglichst einfach  zu halten?



Du willst jetzt nicht wirklich, dass dir jemand dein Geschäftsmodell erklären soll? Wenn du dir die Frage nicht selber beantworten kannst, dann ist dein Vorhaben nichts für dich.


----------



## FAt_Tony85 (3. Januar 2019)

Maverick3k schrieb:


> Ich vermute mal, dass es noch als Kleingewerbe durchgehen könnte, aber eher in Richtung Normal, oder zumindest UG. (die man dann erweitern muss).


Ernsthaft? Die Jungs sollen eine GmbH gründen, damit sie einen Server betreiben können?


----------



## Maverick3k (3. Januar 2019)

Wenn sie offensichtlich nicht einmal in der Lage sind sich ein Geschäftsmodell zu überlegen, obwohl sie das Spiel ja aktiv zocken, wäre es dann durchaus sinnvoll, wenn sie eine GmbH haben um weitere Schäden zu vermeiden, da sie die Firma vermutlich relativ zugüg gegen die Wand fahren könnten. Außerdem ,wenn du zahlende Kundschaft hast, wirst du früher oder später auch andere Spiele dazu nehmen wollen. Mehr Spiele benötigt mehr Serverhardware etc. und ie kostet bekanntlich Geld. (wobei das heutzutage etwas schwieriger ist, da nicht mehr viele Titel Dedicated Server Files anbieten und die Publisher/Entwickler das lieber selber tun, vor allem dann, wenn man wie bei Konsolen an einer Gebühr für Multiplayerspieler Interesse hat.)


----------



## kero81 (5. Januar 2019)

Ich spiele zwar kein Rust, aber gibts da nicht Millionen Server?! Wieso sollte man als Spieler noch etwas zusaätzlich bezahlen müssen, nur um auf nem Server zu spielen?! Is ja schlimmer als der ganze DLC Wahn...


----------

